
How we use Cake to build .NET Core apps and version assemblies – Stackify - spo81rty
https://stackify.com/how-we-use-cake-to-build-net-core-apps/
======
flukus
Seems over complicated, here is the same thing with make and older csc tasks
(taken from my blog here:
[http://flukus.github.io/2016/11/30/2016_11_30_Rediscovering-...](http://flukus.github.io/2016/11/30/2016_11_30_Rediscovering-
Make/)):

    
    
        Version ?= 2.0.0.1
        $(version): $(init)
          sed s'/$${Version}/$(Version)/g' src/Version.template.cs > build/Version.cs
    

Not to mention it's doing a lot of other things I would call anti-patterns,
like running differently if it's on the CI server ("if(bambooRelease)") and
checking in build artifacts.

